# PTE exam summary writing word count



## hemaa (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi Friends
Can you please tell what is the word count for summarizing text in single sentence of writing section.
In official PTE tips pdf it is mentioned as 5-75 words whereas in PTE facebook page it is mentioned as 5-30 words. which is correct? and in the exam these word limits are not mentioned at all.


----------



## JK123 (Oct 5, 2015)

hemaa said:


> Hi Friends
> Can you please tell what is the word count for summarizing text in single sentence of writing section.
> In official PTE tips pdf it is mentioned as 5-75 words whereas in PTE facebook page it is mentioned as 5-30 words. which is correct? and in the exam these word limits are not mentioned at all.


Hi,

The summary has to be in less than 75 words and in one sentence . As far as i remember , the word limit was mentioned in the real exam.


----------



## carpenterrn (Feb 5, 2017)

I don't recall a word limit listed in the exam, but it does do a word count. I think the more important thing is a nice, cogent sentence.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

carpenterrn said:


> I don't recall a word limit listed in the exam, but it does do a word count. I think the more important thing is a nice, cogent sentence.


As far as I remember, anything over 75 and below 5 will result in zero mark, so word count matters.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hemaa said:


> Hi Friends
> Can you please tell what is the word count for summarizing text in single sentence of writing section.
> In official PTE tips pdf it is mentioned as 5-75 words whereas in PTE facebook page it is mentioned as 5-30 words. which is correct? and in the exam these word limits are not mentioned at all.


hi hema, 

Minimum 5

Maximum 75

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## carpenterrn (Feb 5, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> As far as I remember, anything over 75 and below 5 will result in zero mark, so word count matters.


Fair enough, but I took the actual exam 2 days ago, and looked for a "word limit" while typing. It isn't there, only the word count. The instructions on top of the screen don't say a limit during the actual test. Funny, because it does list an exact limit, both low and high, for the essay, right on the screen as you are typing.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

carpenterrn said:


> Fair enough, but I took the actual exam 2 days ago, and looked for a "word limit" while typing. It isn't there, only the word count. The instructions on top of the screen don't say a limit during the actual test. Funny, because it does list an exact limit, both low and high, for the essay, right on the screen as you are typing.


Well you are supposed to know what word limit there should be from the PTE Exam Tips and Rules from Pearson site.


For *Writing Spoken Summary* if anyone is wondering,

Word limit is 50-70 words and it has to be 50 minimum and maximum 70 words. Anything other than that, you lose marks but it doesn't say if you get zero here if you don't follow the word limit.
*

Essay*

Format: 

2 mark: Length between 200 and 300 words
1 mark: Length between 120 and 199 or between 301 and 380 words

0 mark: Length less than 120 or more than 380 words. Essay contains no punctuation or consists only of bullet points or very short sentences.

http://pearsonpte.com/test-format/


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

hemaa said:


> Hi Friends
> Can you please tell what is the word count for summarizing text in single sentence of writing section.
> In official PTE tips pdf it is mentioned as 5-75 words whereas in PTE facebook page it is mentioned as 5-30 words. which is correct? and in the exam these word limits are not mentioned at all.


if you read PTE score guide page 22 of 72 -- http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf

_Form:
1 Is written in one, single, complete sentence
0 Not written in one, single, complete sentence or contains fewer than 5
or more than 75 words. Summary is written in capital letters _

the advised limit is 5-75 words

dont trust social media 


a possible reason behind 5-30 words is - grammar starts to shake when we increase number of words, hence it is better to keep it precise and in few words,


----------



## Bhavis01 (Oct 11, 2017)

hemaa said:


> Hi Friends
> Can you please tell what is the word count for summarizing text in single sentence of writing section.
> In official PTE tips pdf it is mentioned as 5-75 words whereas in PTE facebook page it is mentioned as 5-30 words. which is correct? and in the exam these word limits are not mentioned at all.


I would advice, not to write more than 30 to 35 words. This will assure u do less grammar mistakes.


----------

